# Oldest Natural Race in D&D



## Weeble (Jun 7, 2002)

Out of the Core rules, and aside from the Core Player Races, what living creature has the longest natural life-span?


----------



## Crothian (Jun 7, 2002)

So, besides the races in the PHB, what humaniod has the longest life span?  Is that what you are asking?

Who knows?  Wizards never felt like providing such key information.


----------



## Xarlen (Jun 7, 2002)

I'd guess... half dragons. Dragons could live for thousands of years, so there's no telling how long their offspring could live. 

Tieflings (Or half fiends perhaps?) Fiends don't die from natural causes in the infernal and abyssal realms. Of course, down there, I treat them as 'spirits' or entities (Ergo, they possess someone, to have a solid stay on the material realm). 

Likely also a Lot of Fey. 

Treants. 

Flomphs.


----------



## Cullain (Jun 7, 2002)

ummm,


are trees listed in the monster manual 

Cullain


----------



## kreynolds (Jun 7, 2002)

Cullain said:
			
		

> *are trees listed in the monster manual  *




Trees? Forget trees, man. Bacteria. Now those suckers have a looooooonnnnggg life span! Hell, they even get a new racial template every 30 seconds or so! 

Seriously though, I'm not really sure. I would take a guess and say that Demons and Devils, and most outsiders, probably have the longest lifespans. Demons and Devils somehow mysteriously become Princes and Princesses and are seemingly immortal. Who knows.


----------



## Bonedagger (Jun 7, 2002)

Xarlen said:
			
		

> *Tieflings (Or half fiends perhaps?) Fiends don't die from natural causes in the infernal and abyssal realms. Of course, down there, I treat them as 'spirits' or entities (Ergo, they possess someone, to have a solid stay on the material realm).
> 
> Likely also a Lot of Fey.
> 
> *




No (At least according to the rules ). Tieflings are not fiends. They are mortals with just enough fiendblood in them to make them stand out. In second Ed. their lifespan was)

Maximum age range for Tieflings:100 + 1d100 years

Maximum age range for Aasimar: 125 + 2d20 years

Maximum age range for Modron: No limit 


Even halffiends and halfcelestial aren't necessary immortal.


Baatezu, Tanar'ri and Yugoloths (And other types of fiends) belonging to the Demon and Devil factions are immortal.

Somebody say something about elves don't really dying of old age but just moving on to another plane so....


----------



## Gromm (Jun 8, 2002)

Devils, Demons, Celestials.
As far as "mortals" (ie those with an actual lifespan), probably dragons- they can go past 1200 years according to the books with no problems (heck they just get tougher as they go). They don't really have a known life span (most campaign worlds don't have a recent history recorded for much longer than that anyway).


----------

